# Monster Hog



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Well tonight my wife and I headed to the lease,in hopes of getting a hog.
She said I hear them, so I readied the bow as they stepped out and out of 4 this was the one that I wanted.
He did not go very far stopped and stood there looking around wondering what the Hell was that after the arrow past though him.
3-4 minutes past and just out of range of another shot, we waited. He laid down and after another 1-2 minutes he stopped breathing. 
It was a great night not the killing of my biggest hog, but killing it while my wife was with me.
I tried to lift his head by the ears, and you can see that that was not going to happen.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. Great job.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Since turkey season ive put arrows in 4 pigs and only recovered 1... Good job on putting some pork on the ground. Ive decided to give them a break for a little bit. Bowhunting hogs is alot harder than deer. They never stop moving EVER, they are tough, they have a smaller kill zone, they never stop moving EVER, and they are TOUGH! Nice job!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice !!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool coloration too. Congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole set of hocks there!!!! Congrats to ya'll!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I bet that was fun loading him up!


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Hooked up pulley to him the front of the trailer and the end of the rope to a tree and pulled the truck forward until he was on the trailer. After fighting to get his head on the trailer first


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

what did he weigh? looks about 300-350 lbs.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a great hog, and with a bow too, about 250 and solid. have any cutters? Where were you hunting?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

nice boar, kill story, and spending time with your bride! too big a boar to eat (for me) w/ all the hormones. I think i'd have left him for the other pigs to feed on...to keep them in the area. good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I've always been told these big boars are no good to eat. I know by the time you have him cleaned you'd wish you had selected another option.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They are great, all in how you clean and put in a salt water brine for 3-4 days. If nothing else take the back straps and rear hams, bring them and they are great! We do 10-20 this size during the year and never a problem. Any questions PM me...


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been told that they are not good to eat when they get large, but I am going to have it processed after it is ready. As I was told brine for 3-4 days and remove as much fat as possible.
I know a lot of people say not to waste time and money on an old hog,but I need to see for my self. If I was not going to eat it I would not have shot it. Or I would have call the Zoo to see if they wanted it to feed the animals before the arrow flew.
I will let every one know how it taste
Going back out next week after the rain, someone ask if he could try for a hog so I told him 3 bags of corn and he could shoot one.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> I have been told that they are not good to eat when they get large, but I am going to have it processed after it is ready. As I was told brine for 3-4 days and remove as much fat as possible.
> I know a lot of people say not to waste time and money on an old hog,but I need to see for my self. If I was not going to eat it I would not have shot it. Or I would have call the Zoo to see if they wanted it to feed the animals before the arrow flew.
> I will let every one know how it taste
> Going back out next week after the rain, someone ask if he could try for a hog so I told him 3 bags of corn and he could shoot one.


Good on you man! I shot a boar that only went about #130 or so but if you soak it out in salt or even just Ice water in a cooler for 3-5 days it's awesome.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Since turkey season ive put arrows in 4 pigs and only recovered 1... Good job on putting some pork on the ground. Ive decided to give them a break for a little bit. Bowhunting hogs is alot harder than deer. They never stop moving EVER, they are tough, they have a smaller kill zone, they never stop moving EVER, and they are TOUGH! Nice job!


+1 they are tougher hunting than deer on any day of the week....thats a nice one though. Congrats!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes guys, the iced kosher salt brine 1 cup to a gallon of water for 3-4 days will take any bad taste/mistakes/gameness out of the meat.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Yes guys, the iced kosher salt brine 1 cup to a gallon of water for 3-4 days will take any bad taste/mistakes/gameness out of the meat.


Frank I was told to use a little vinegar also, you know anything about it, if not we will all know soon enough.

He weighed out at 267 pounds gutted


----------



## sleeper0715 (May 7, 2008)

Great job on the hunt and especially on the ethics of hunting.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Heck....I will buy ya 4 bags of corn if you'll set me up on a hog. I've never had an opportunity to take a hog and it's definitely something I want to achieve (preferably with my bow).

Scoots


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Scoot for that you have to go to a fenced/canned hunt operation, free range hunting takes many bags of bait and visits to the woods...and still no guarantee


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Scoot for that you have to go to a fenced/canned hunt operation, free range hunting takes many bags of bait and visits to the woods...and still no guarantee


Whatever it takes Frank....I'm in.

Scoots


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go, you asked for it, in Perry FL, pretty close by.
http://www.twoguysandahog.com/


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A couple of points:
Large hogs: Can be really good eating if properly prepared. Don't let anyone tell you differently. 
Someone mentioned soaking in ice water, works great! Even better: Add salt & vinegar to the water. I then drain it every day until the water is clear. 
COOKING: Big porkers can be really tough. A couple of hours in a slow cooker first will make them much more tender. Lemon or lime juice acts as a great tenderizer. Afterwards, they can be cooked in any way desirable. Fried, or roasted in the oven, with onions, carrots, potatoes, provides a meal fit for a king, fit for a successful hog hunter. 
I have shot, and eaten, many hogs like this. Very good eating:









Unless we know a farmer John, and can hunt in his pasture, hogs can be hard to hunt. They are one of the smartest animals in the woods. Their nose is incredible. Many factors come into play:
How much time, money, and energy do I want to put out?
One of the cheapest ways to hunt is management areas. Florida is loaded with good ones. Be prepared to devote many hours, seasons, per hog. 
Private clubs: I hunted Madison County's Buck & Boar Hunting Club for 21 years. Great club, loaded with hogs. Be prepared to devote many hours, and numerous bags of corn. My last year at Buck & Boar I bought 30 bags. In a good club, if you put out the effort, you will succeed. 
Outfitters: Such as "Two Guys" & "Tiger island" Great hunting for those who prefer not to invest hundreds of hours & dollars. Not only will you succeed at minimal cost, but someone else does all the work. 
I shot this brute @ Tiger Island:









After soaking, as mentioned above, I decided to de-bone and vacuum pack my monster. The finished product was as pretty as any pork in the butcher's show case. Vacuum packed, it can be enjoyed for very long periods of time.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> Frank I was told to use a little vinegar also, you know anything about it, if not we will all know soon enough.
> 
> He weighed out at 267 pounds gutted


I would use apple cider vinegar if you do. Not a bad idea to dump a little pineapple juice into the mix either.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I am a Texan and a purest, so I just use the salt, don't like other flavors influencing my meat I grill... But vinegar and lemon juice has been used(limit the vinegar) along with pineapple and other citrus products. Remember you soak the entire hog in something it will all be influenced by that soaking. The flavors I use are specific dry rubs I have found to use while smoking the meat so don't want other flavors affecting the outcome. Whatever you want and try will be good and you will learn what you like the best. I smoke for 3-4 hrs then put in a table top slow roasting oven with beer or apple juice in the bottom not touching the meat.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Like that Texan way of doing things. I must try his method! Wild hogs, properly smoked are sensational. I find that a mixture of vinegar and salt helps bring out any impurities. Personally, I use a lot of vinegar. Indeed it does influence the flavor, to me, in a very positive way. Suggest trying different methods until you find what works best for you.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you get any bacon from wild hogs?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Most wild hogs really do not have enough belly to make bacon. There is a recipe somewhere that shows you how to make bacon from the rear quarters I think as well as curing for Ham.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Agreed! Don't expect too much bacon, if any, from wild hogs. Now pork chops, that's a different story. 


"Vets Helping Vets" Sir, you have my respect, great respect! 
When I attended Tiger Island's salute to our vets, I was honored to meet Ralph. While serving our country in Vietnam, Ralph was shot in the arm. After recuperating, Ralph insisted on returning to Nam. Shortly afterwards, he lost both legs to a land mind. What a hero. Ralph and I are in the stages of arranging another hog hunting trip to Tiger Island. I consider it a real privilege, honor, just to know this true American Hero! Bob H. 







:thumbsup:


----------

